# Livery Chalfont St. Giles Area



## CrazyDog (3 July 2013)

I am moving to Chalfont St. Giles in August and will be looking for livery for two horses (one competition horse and one retired horse).  

There are quite a few yards in the area that look lovely.  I know the only way to judge is to see them, but I'd like to hear about others' experiences.

For my eventer, I am looking for a professionally run yard that offers part (7 day) and/or full livery with individual turnout available and good hacking.  I will need to ride evenings and weekends, so would be interested in hearing how busy the arenas are, etc.  Ideally a yard with other competitive riders so that I will feel motivated to push myself and perhaps with good instructors onsite, but still friendly.  Horse walker, canter track, indoor school are all bonuses.

I have these yards on my list:
Cross Lanes
Shardeloes
Chalfont Valley
Widmer Farms
Waylands
Oldefields
Sacha Hamilton
Windmill Farm

For my retired mare, I would love to find a good yard with grass livery but where the horses are checked daily and where one small feed (to give meds) can be given.  Is there a place that can do both?

Please PM me with any comments you'd rather not post on a public forum.  I really am interested in hearing your opinions.  I will be entirely new to the area, so would love some help in determining where to start!


----------



## Nenufar (21 August 2013)

I keep my mare at Chalfont Valley and I think it's awesome.  We've been through quite  a lot of yards for one reason or another so I feel qualified to comment ;-)

Julia who runs the yard events, and there is an eventing practice field for summer.  The atmosphere is laid back and friendly - even to me, and i tend to run in and out because I'm always short of time (job + young child).  

There is grass livery and I'm sure they would feed your horse for you but I don't think there are any grass vacancies at the moment.  Sacha used to do GL, and I believe Oldefields does too.  

I ride evenings and weekends.  The arena's usually free evenings, but there are usually people around, especially in summer.  It gets busier on weekends, and every third weekend it's usually quite booked up with lessons from Sue Edwards, who visits from Devon.  This doesn't bother me as I have lessons with her myself (she is awesome - and an eventer ) There are other instructors too, and no weirdness between them or their pupils.

There is a horse walker.  No canter track or indoor I'm afraid - indoors are like gold dust around us as the planning and rates are a nightmare.


----------

